# Hogy tudnék letelepedni Kanadában?



## Montgomery (2007 Május 18)

Sziasztok,

Új vagyok a listán ami szerintem nagyon jó és hasznos információkat nyújt nekem. Szeretném ha valaki válaszolna a kérdéseimre a letelepedéssel kapcsolatban.
Szegeden egy sérült fiatalok intézetében dolgozom három éve gyógyped-i asszisztens végzettséggel. Eltökélt szándékom hogy Kanadában éljek és dolgozzak, mert szeretnék tanulni, kint embereket megismerni és dolgozni. Konkrét céljaim vannak.Itt a munkahelyemen nagy a leépítés és emiatt is szeretnék váltani.
Szeretném kérni a segítséget néhány kérdésben. Letelepedés helyeként a Prince Edward szigetet választottam, mert tettszik ez a kis sziget, és mert tavaly a Provincial Nominee program keretében a Immigrant Connection kategóriában még ingyenes volt a kérelem beadása, most már nem az. (www.gov.pe.ca). Nem feltétlenül ragaszkodom ehhez a tartományhoz, de ha lehet, itt telepednék le.
Kérdésem az, hogy milyen kategóriában érdemes pályázni : skilled worker stb. az én végzettségemmel??
Esélyes vagyok-e, és ha pontok alapján kellene megfelelnem, elérném-e a szükséges ponthatárt?
Melyik végzettséget, és hányat lehet a pontozásba beszámítani?
Pár adat magamról: 
Egyedülállóként adnám be a kérelmet a letelepedésre.
Főiskolai diploma tanítói főiskola, könyvtár szak. 
Felsőfokú szakképesítést adó tanfolyam, gyógyped. asszisztens szakon.
Középfokú szoc. gondozó tanfolyam.
Nyelvtudás az még nincs, a nyelvet még most kezdtem tanulni.
Három éve dolgozom az intézetben, harminc éves vagyok.
Szeretném ha a fenti kérdésekre választ kaphatnék, amit köszönök előre is. 

Montgomery








<XSCRIPT>


----------



## Genovese33 (2007 Május 18)

Szia!
Üdv innen Szegedről! Szerintem az angolra kellene ráizzítani és minél jobb IELTS eredményt kellene elérni. Az education kategóriában a 4 éves felsőfokú képzéshez tartozó pontszámot kellene figyelembe venni, az 17 vagy 19 pont, már nem emlékszem.


----------



## Maligán (2007 Május 19)

Montgomery írta:


> Szeretném ha valaki válaszolna a kérdéseimre a letelepedéssel kapcsolatban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 345 oldal errol szol!!!! nem kellene elobb azt elolvasni???


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Május 20)

Montgomery, a Bevándorlás Kanadába topikban megtalálod a választ - ahogy Maligán mondta, csekély 345 oldal.


----------



## szakidani (2007 Október 21)

Sziasztok! Én egy 38 éves házas, két gyermekes családapa vagyok. Az egyik gyerek 9 éves a másik 14 éves. A feleségem francia-magyar szakos tanár. Kb. egy éve fontolgatjuk a kivándorlás Kanadába, de nem könnyű a dolog. Itt valamelyik oldalon még azt is olvastam, hogy a jelenlegi kivárási idő kb. 33 hónap. Ez nagyon ijesztő. Igazából az igénylési sorrendet se nagyon értem. Bármilye pontos és friss információt szívesen veszünk. Előre is köszönjük! Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Scarboro (2007 Október 29)

szakidani írta:


> Sziasztok! Én egy 38 éves házas, két gyermekes családapa vagyok. Az egyik gyerek 9 éves a másik 14 éves. A feleségem francia-magyar szakos tanár. Kb. egy éve fontolgatjuk a kivándorlás Kanadába, de nem könnyű a dolog. Itt valamelyik oldalon még azt is olvastam, hogy a jelenlegi kivárási idő kb. 33 hónap. Ez nagyon ijesztő. Igazából az igénylési sorrendet se nagyon értem. Bármilye pontos és friss információt szívesen veszünk. Előre is köszönjük! Üdv mindenkinek!



Elobb csak azt hittem, hogy eltevesztetted a topikot! De mar a harmadikban is te vagy ugyan azzal a kerdessel amit mar megvalaszoltak?! Nem ertem a logikadat?!


----------



## szakidani (2007 Október 30)

Scarboro írta:


> Elobb csak azt hittem, hogy eltevesztetted a topikot! De mar a harmadikban is te vagy ugyan azzal a kerdessel amit mar megvalaszoltak?! Nem ertem a logikadat?!



Köszi a figyelmeztetést, de ha megnézted volna a beírási dátumokat akkor láthattad volna, hogy mind a három helyre szinte egy időben írtam be. Mivel új voltam az oldalon és nem tudtam hol kapok válaszokat, ezért írtam három helyre is. Ez a reakció egy kicsit későn jött, de azért köszi! Ja, és bocsi, ha elvettem valaki elöl a helyet!


----------



## Scarboro (2007 Október 30)

Nem akartalak megbantani !!!!!! Amugy szinte soha nem nezem a beirasok datumat. Ami feltunt az az volt, hogy 3 kulombozo topikban "neztem" be es mindharomban a te beirasoddal taliztam. Hat ettol kicsit erdekesen neztem a monitorra  es arra gondoltam eloszor hogy talan elkerulte a figyelmedet a valasz?! A lenyeg az, hogy NEM ALL SZANDEKOMBAN MEGBANTANI SENKIT !!! Ha megis ezt tettem volna, azert itt es most nyilvanosan elnezest kerek !


----------



## szakidani (2007 Október 30)

Scarboro írta:


> Nem akartalak megbantani !!!!!! Amugy szinte soha nem nezem a beirasok datumat. Ami feltunt az az volt, hogy 3 kulombozo topikban "neztem" be es mindharomban a te beirasoddal taliztam. Hat ettol kicsit erdekesen neztem a monitorra  es arra gondoltam eloszor hogy talan elkerulte a figyelmedet a valasz?! A lenyeg az, hogy NEM ALL SZANDEKOMBAN MEGBANTANI SENKIT !!! Ha megis ezt tettem volna, azert itt es most nyilvanosan elnezest kerek !



Minden rendben, nincs semmi probléma.


----------



## pkclaire (2008 Március 17)

Sziasztok!
Majdnem 18 éves vagyok és elég rég óta gyúrok a külfödi tanulásra, de elsősorba letelepedésre. Szerintetek mennyi esélyem lenne a kanadai letelepedési engedély megszerzésére egy 90%os TOEFL-lel? Tanulás szempontjából érdemesebb lenne Kanadában egyetemre jelentkezni, mint itthon? Köszi a válaszokat!


----------

